# Introducing marmosets......



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi all 

I'm sure by now you have all at some point seen my thread on fizz my female marmoset. I am in the process of sourcing her a male companion an just wondered if anyone had any tips about how to introduce them (once I have the male). 

How would you suggest going about it and any previous experiences info or tips would be greatly appreciated. 

There are two main strategies I am considering:

1. House the male separately but next to the female or at least within sight and take it al thier pace, allowing them time to get used to eachother and bond before allowing them to be together. 

Or

2. Put the male straight in with the female in her territory and allow her to dominate and let them 'sort things out' for them selves obviously keeping a very close eye and stepping in if things turn nasty. 

I want to make the introduction with minimal fuss, least possible amount of stress and in a way that neither of them are harmed in anyway (or me for that matter!! Lol)

As I said any hints, tips, secrets, info or other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Merifield (Aug 5, 2009)

Quarantine would be good . Seeing each other but not touching or breathing
on each other. Stool samples etc to the vet.
Donna


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Youve already given the correct answers in your post mat...if any of the two have had any type of hand rearing ,,then it would be best to go with your second definately as sometimes hand reared are difficult to introduce...on the other hand if none are hand reared then they can be put in together...sometimes you get a scirmish but mostly its vocal,,then again in 9 out of ten they go together like they were meant to be..but i would also give the opinion that you should never buy or recieve a marmie from someone you dont know..anyone serious about the welfare of the animal would insist in getting to know you before they would let the animal move on..if they dont then they are in my opinion only interested in the finantial gain..this again would in my opinion eliminate the need for quarantine..unless they were imported then it would be law and defo needed..vet checks again get to know who you are recieving from...if they dont answer your questions correctly then just dont go any further..there are plenty people unknown who keep and breed these wonderfull animals and most who i know never under any sircumstances advertise on the net to sell..that has no relevance to anyone its my opinion and personal view...ive never had any probs pairing up and as i discussed earlier on the telephone its mainly down to hand rearing and being kept on their own for too long..they get that used to humans that they think that they are part of that troop instead of their own kind...they dont realise they are a monkey..it can be quite a shame as there is instances that with all efforts they never get with there own kind they think we are their kind..like the ads you see..it wont need company it will have me,,,,stupid...ive had cases to take stock when they reach maturity and start bitting...trying to be dominant..can be quite agressive in males especialy...get it all the time..can you house it ,i dont want it anymore its bitting my wife...good on them i say...stop looking for a wee cuddly companion,,as they will always be wild..at some point...seems silly giving an answer to your post especialy after speeking earlier...but enjoy some of the answers...take it easy and speek soon...peter


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

This seems a bit ott...should mat be breathing on it????


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with Peter. When I introduce my male to my female, I put him into the aviary where she had been living for only a couple of days. They went straight together, sussed each other out with a few squeaks & trills, & that was that. As Peter says, hand-reared marmosets who are heavily imprinted on humans are much more hard work to integrate with their own kind.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

You got it colin,,,it is a definate problem and its one thats created by humans..there are extreme cases when they need to be solitory...(injuries etc) but for human gain and satisfaction it is totaly wrong and should be stamped out...this will all change in the near future as defra are considering putting all species on a10..this would be brill as it would stamp out the parrot cage people...they would be vetted by proper authorities before you could keep...better all round for the animals welfare and it would let all understand whats involved in keeping primates before there trial and error does any damage...good to have them steady but they should always be wild...


----------



## Merifield (Aug 5, 2009)

so you wouldn't recommend that a few weeks quarantine (as in separate cages in the same house) would be a good idea while you get stool samples checked
and had a good chance to really observe your new arrival before potentially passing on any really nasty viruses or germs to your present animal?
Seems strange to me. I wouldn't put any new animal in with anything of mine
unless I had checks done and observed it for at least two weeks... but hey
maybe I'm really weird


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I think for certain animals and certain situations yes it's a good idea. But not necessary with primates (and my situation inparticular) as I would not be getting a primate from just any source. I would be getting a male from a very reputable source that has a wealth of knowledge and keeps their primates in fantastic enclosures and from someone that really cares about them rather than someone just wanting to make money. I have an intend to continue keeping in contact with them and through doing so get to know about them and their primates. 

However yes I agree that it would be good if you did not know of where the primate came from and thier background.


----------



## Merifield (Aug 5, 2009)

But not necessary with primates
However yes I agree that it would be good if you did not know of where the primate came from and thier background.[/QUOTE]

Erm... all sorts of nasties that can flare up in the stress of moving... especially in very young animals. And that's a well known fact but hey it's not me putting my Marm at risk... you do what you think is right or most convenient for you.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

What about exrays for calcium deficiancy, the most common occurance in marmasets that are not cared for in the correct manner...this list could be endless...i know and respect a substantial amount of primate keepers and zoos and have never heard of quarantine time for marmies being introduced...but hey maybe you could be correct and they are all wrong...


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Merifield - like I said I will be getting my male marmoset from a reputable source that knows his background and history. 

You opinion is your opinion and I do not wish to get in to an argument with you. I and many others do not concider it nessacery to quarantine when introducing a male of good health to my female.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

As has been said, if the new animal is coming from a reputable breeder, who has good knowledge & husbandry practices, & their breeding stock is sound & of good health, then I see little need for quarantine. If however, the new animal was from an unknown source, or from stock with questionable health, etc, then a quarantine period would be advisable.


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

When introducing my two, I housed them seperately next to each other for a few weeks! And still when i actually introduced them, they were still unsure of each other, it took me months of putting together for short periods of time, and monitering the scuffles that will undoubtedly occur. Be prepared for a potentially long winded affair. But its all worth it in the end as my two are unseperable


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Were any of yours handreared? Have paired up alot of marmies and tamarins and have not had any probs..they were put together and after a vocal period(on some occations they were like they were neant to be...perhaps its a period that can be prolonged by the love for the one that was there first..we were a bit unsure(alot of years ago) and toyed back and forth about is the time right...then my close friend who has many many years experiance came to the rescue and done the dead...with no probs whatsoever...i think its down to the person and not the animal sometimes..the longer they are imprinted on humans alone the more difficult it becomes..(humans to blame again) like ive said if not hand reared then 99 out of 100 goes sweatly....doesnt have to be a long winded affair.......you can tell straight away and most (when not hand reared) are glad to be back in the company of their own kind.....


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

I would agree with you completely, the problem came about because our male was hand reared as he was from a set of triplets and was found on the floor of the avairy a few hours after birth. He spent a very long time, just in the company of humans (not with us). Our female was parent reared, so this is where the difficulties would have come from. Sorry, my fault, i should have mentioned this in my original response. I think that maybe Mat Worrel may also encounter some issues, maybe not as severe as what we did as Fizz has been alone for a while and may take some readjustment time, i suppose it also depends on the origin and up bringing of the arriving marmoset. Hope this clears up any confusion


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Yea totaly correct..the marmoset that mat is proposing to get is a good candidate for pairing as hes a pock...very steady and got a really good temprament..the full troop are like that...there are not hand reared but i would say steady to humans..all ours go outside when im in the inside enclosures...except them and the red bellied...they dont mind humans,,the red bellied keep a little distance but have no fear whatsoever but the commons go nowhere and go all about our bodies,,at there beck and call..they will still defend if catching is ness but not in the same agressive manner as most...i find it a bit of a pain as when theres 9 enclosures to clean it turns an hours work into two...it in my opinion all depends on the nature of the male,,she might be a bit aprehencive but he would just want to play..plus hes small in stature so she shouldnt feel to intimidated by size....


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

Off topic i know, but how are u finding being a monkey keeper Matt?

I am still toying with the idea, but have decided to wait, as the husband and i are starting up a new business, and want to wait till we have got the time to dedicate properly to enclosure building and what not, rather than being slap dash.

any regrets?

Thanks Kat : victory:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi there kat. 

I absolutely love it. It is so rewarding. I love the fact that you learn a little more everyday too. You get to know different behaviours and new behaviours. I have especially loved how hands on she has allowed me to be and being hand reared I have taught her most of what she knows (obviosly they have instinct but I have had to teach her a fair bit. ) I have eaten a whole bunch of different insects, dry foods, fruits and veg teaching her that these foods are good. I have even sat there and shelled monkey nuts and eaten them to teach her how to get into them. As I say I have really enjoyed this time but a part of me cannot help think that all this should have been taught by parents and siblings. 

I have no regrets what so ever about keeping her. I put in three years of research and it was very nice when I got to the point where I knew I was confident enough, knew enough (although I still concider my self learning and always will. ) and actually went and picked her up. 

The only thing I can say is a slight regret is the fact that she has been on her own. Although this will be changing very soon. 

Hope this helps

Mat.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Also I must add, the smell, everyone has their opinion on it and they are all different but I must say, I LOVE IT!! It is a real musky but sweet proper primate smell. When she has been on me you can smell it afterwards but as I say I do love it, everytime you catch a whiff of it it reminds me that all the research and hard work before getting her paid off, it's like a nostalgic reminder of my deep rooted passion!! 

So just to clarify I do like the smell, just invade you were a little unsure. Lol.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

After picking up a male marmoset yesterday I opted for a mix of the two introduction styles. 

I placed the male next to fizz and faced the door to the carrier he has in towards her. After a few calls to eachother and extended arms out to grab eachother I knew things would be ok to introduce them straight away. 
They got on great and have continued to do so all of today also. 

I will be posting pics on fizz's thread.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> After picking up a male marmoset yesterday I opted for a mix of the two introduction styles.
> 
> I placed the male next to fizz and faced the door to the carrier he has in towards her. After a few calls to eachother and extended arms out to grab eachother I knew things would be ok to introduce them straight away.
> They got on great and have continued to do so all of today also.
> ...


Thats fantastic Matt, bet your over the moon!


----------

